# Show This Weekend!! Hunter Under Saddle Critique!!



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, here is Cowboy and I out in the field, practicing for our HUS class this weekend  Pick us apart, down to the core! I want people to yell at me to make me better, and yell at me to make my horse better.  I'd like to know Cowboy's strengths, as well as weaknesses, along with mine. Excerzises would be AWESOME, but if you only have time to drop whats wrong, thats fine too  I'd like to know what I'm doing right, but the world ain't all sunshine and rainbows 

Here's the vid!





 

EDIT: Excuse the bandage on my arm - I found out I suck at riding scooters... and that asphault hurts when it burns you...


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Lookin good, girl. The only suggestion I'd have is this: I know what you're going for with changes of direction and keeping it random, I do that too. They figure out where their legs are, so to speak and learn to listen, not anticipate. I think your turns are getting a little too tiny and random for him near the tree shadows. He's trying so hard to do what you want that he's stepping on himself and tripping. Maybe make the serpentine a little bigger so he can get balanced before changing direction. Maybe there's something you're avoiding on the ground, I don't know, but seems like he needs more time is all. He's SO nice.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Just as the post above said, i agree... love the horse you two look like a great pair together


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you both  I hadn't noticed how tight things are getting ... I was trying to get him thinking  But He does seem to try to speed up in this particular corner, no matter what arena we are in. I think it's because of him being on the track, but I don't know how to cure it. Any ideas? Thank you for the compliments! Yes, I love my baby <3

94 views and 3 comments. Am I so bad people are speechless x.x


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Nobody's saying much lately, For anyone. I've seen where People are getting annoyed. Maybe its the crazy new lady?  Or maybe busy with their own. No ur not that bad... Not much to comment on. Just something to note, When you start trotting, do you fall a bit forward? Wasn't sure if it's camera angle or if it happened, If it does, just wait for him to toss you up, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Question, If it's a different arena, how does he know which corner to speed up in? Is he going back toward the gate then? Farthest from home? Try some downward transitions at those spots, Maybe a planned 10 m circle, a halt, back, etc, until he figures out getting excited means more work. I didn't see him get quick, though. Is he worried about shadows? Make sure you are keeping the same post rythm through the area if you trot thru. Another question, Which comes first, him getting quicker or you changing something? Just a thought, not something I saw, but sometimes tb's notice things we don't realize...


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

For a hus I would suggest shortening your reins A LOT and your stirrups A LOT.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought you did quite well, and I suspect that's why there are so many views without resulting comments; they havne't much advice to offer.

I think HUS wants it's riders to have a very loose contact, right? The horse isn't flexed to the bit at all, right? the want a very free , long striding forward movement? Alll of those things you are doing well.
YOu've got a great , solid lower leg and are aligned right over it nicely. A couple of times I saw you tip forward when you horse responded too abruptly. That can be you need a bit more riding from your core, and, my main comment is to have more preparation for your turns.

The horse is wonderfully responsive, but I am guessing if he was asked to flex a biit to the inside and get ready just a bit before turning, then he would not fall into the circle as he did a few time. He has great balance and would probably make a nice gaming horse. He looks really happy with you and trusting.
I could not do half as well, I assure you.

I would maybe work toward getting him to flex his jaw to the inside right before he turns, and if you can half halt a tiny bit so that he stay over his center of balance and doesn't fall into the turn, this will make for more steady turns.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Amberish2002 -
Asking about the falling forward, there is a small depression in that spot that caught me off gaurd, and from the angle of the camera, it looks like I never corrected it. If I had a flatter arena, that wouldn't happen 
I shouldn't say it's always in the same corner, but it is always just tracking to the left, and turning in one specific corner in the arena. For this one it is by the trees. I am doing serpentines to prevent him to speed up, which is what you see as I come down the left side (if you are the person videoing.) Should I change this?

McKeller - You're post is completely opposite of tinyliny's, and Cowboy works so much better off a more loose contact. I did think I need to shorten my stirrups just a hole though.

Tiny - First off, thank you for commenting ^.^ I admire you, really... Anywho, so what you recommend is to in general, prepare both me and Cowboy better for the turns? As in, prepare my core/muscles, and flex Cowboy just to let him know, "this way?" Sounds like great things to easily work on, thank you 

~ By the way, I am likely posting a video of us jumping 2'/2'3 tomorrow that I will need crit on as well. So if possible, stay tuned  We will be doing two 2' courses this weekend, and one HUS class. Pretty much the Beginner Rider division  I would do Beg. Horse, but TOP trainers compete in that, and Cowboy isn't really that much of a beginner. I usually jump 2'6", but C is only 4, and I don't wanna hurt him :3 So Beg. Rider it is! We are doing jump practice tomrow, so please, check back!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually, jumper, me and mckellar aren't so different. 

I think your stirrup length is good, but I ride dressage, so prefer a longer leg.

I think you might have a different kind of ride with a more steady and constant contact with the hrose's mouth. And, when I suggested that you flex the horse slightly to the inside as preperation for the turn, it would require that you have a bit more contact. If he cannot tolerate the contact, then I guess you'd have to be really "diplomatic" about it. 
He goes really nicely without the contact. I am just curious if it wouldn't be nicer with some.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

So ... don't shorten A LOT, but do shorten, and that would be both. It's not that he's bad in a tight contact, but he does like dangly reins. I guess I'm also a little afraid of giving him a hard mouth... But I think he'll be okay. A shorting of stirrups is in order, I know that.

Okay, so I should get more of a feel/contact with his mouth, and shorten my stirrups 1 hole. Good?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the way you put it, "have a feel" of his mouth, is best. Contact won't create a dull horse if it's meaningful contact. 
You kind of have to ride either with your reins long enough that you aren't following his mouth with your hands (you would be hard put to follow it, since you cannot feel his mouth) and if you want to transmit a message through the reins, you pick up the needed rein and if the hrose is really sensitive, just the feel of you picking up the rein, not even any pull on the bit, will get the message across. Of, if he isnt' sensitive, you'd have to pick up a LOT of rein to get to the place where you have enough contact for him to respond. Your horse you say is really sensitive, so he hardly needs any contact.

OR, you have your reins short enough that you are always feeling the horse's mouth, all the time, but just in a nuetral and soft way , and this allow you to follow his mouth (the action of his head bobbing) because you can feel it move up and down. This way, you hardly have to shorten the rein, indeed, you mearly squeeze your hand tighter to make the horse give to that side, becaus he is already connected to both reins.


If you ride somewhere in between that, then as the horse is moving its' head with its' gait, the reins go loose/tight/loose/tight and the hrose gets bopped with each stride. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

That makes a lot of sense, thank you so much  I will likely opt for the contact  It just seems like it would be much more suitable for the disciplene.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really don't know, but I do see that you and your horse are nicely intune , you have a secure seat and your horse seems super willing. I see a ton of potential.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's us jumping!!

Jumping my Horse - YouTube


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry, saying shorten a lot maybe didn't need caps. I just meant it from it looks like your horse is reaching for contact and you have it then dont then have it then don't. An even feel on the mouth is what I should have said.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you McKeller  Any advice is extremely helpful! I tried using him in a contact today, and really, he wasn't bad at all! It was actually nice to have him at my fingertips! Any comment on our jumping?


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jumping: Definitely need some more balance! Focus on getting a really steady canter. I know that is what hunters are about. Steady and balanced ALL the time! Should shorten your reins a lot if you are jumping. You can get away with that on the flat but jumping? Eeeks. Your leg looks really nice though, very sturdy. Also, bending to the inside before the jump and not keeping a stiff outside hand might help those corners. Think about picking up his front end and turning him that way so he is up and not on the forehand. Looks like he's got lots of potential though! Very cute 

For your corners: Practice bending him to the outside from your inside leg. Push him over! Don't be afraid to kick him if he's not listening to a firm nudge. Work on spiraling circles. So start at a 20 meter circle and leg yield into a 15 meter, and then into a 10 meter. Then leg yield him back out. Don't let him just bee line it out. Work on BENDING and pushing him over with your leg and outside rein. This will help your corners a lot and help him pick himself up some more. 

Looks good... looks like you are having fun!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you SO much!!! He has the worst time balancing! I just haven't figured out how to get it from him ... the outside hand is because he is trying to speed up too fast. Thank you for the help with the corners SO much!! You have no idea!! Do you have any ideas about his pace? We struggle with that, as well. He gets tired going uphill, and jets downhill, which I can expect, but these hills are tiny ...


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

i like the way your horse moves...a lot hes also very willing. I agree that you might want to go for a "light contact" I think in your turns you should use your inside leg so he doesnt "drop" his shoulder/whole body through them, it might make them a bit smoother.

For you (hehehehe) im in love with your lower leg, and if it disapears...IT WASNT ME.haha anyway, from watching your jumping and flatwork, i would say for hunters your going to want to go into your half-seat.

my 2 cents, good luck!


----------

